# Open Carry Events



## GENERALDET (Jul 1, 2009)

I wanted to post some of the Michigan open carry events going on in the state. These are open invites to our potluck style picnics. Feel free to stop by.*


Where:* Kelly Lake Park*,* Munson Street Burton, Michigan
*When:* Sunday, August 23, 2009
*Time:* 12:00 Noon to ?

*Where: *Loomis Park (Corner of Ganson & Edgewood Streets) Jackson, Michigan
*When:* Sunday, August 30, 2009
*Time:* 12:00 Noon to ?

*Where:* Veterans Memorial Park, Warren, Michigan
*When:* Sunday, September 6, 2009
*Time:* 1:00 PM - ?

*Where:* River Side Park (Riverfront Park), Water Street South Haven, Michigan
*When:* Tenative-Sunday, September 13, 2009
*Time:* 1:00 - 4:00PM

*Where:* Bishop Park (South End), Superior Boulevard Wyandotte, Michigan
*When:* Sunday September 20th 2009
*Time:* Noon - 4:00 PM


----------

